# Where to buy chicken skin



## Sedagive (Oct 21, 2008)

I found this site that talked about appetizers made with shrimp, parsley, and seasonings, wrapped in chicken skin, then fried. My problem is, no grocery store or meat market will sell me just the chicken skin. I don't want to have to buy a bunch of chickens just to get the skin. Here is a link to the website. 

IDEAS IN FOOD: Crispy Chicken Skin Wrapped Shrimp


----------



## pacanis (Oct 21, 2008)

I used to buy chickenbacks by the case. $0.49/lb 6 yrs ago.... Lots of loose skin and I bet you could make some great stock from the backs. I fed 'em to the poochies at the time.
Just a thought.


----------



## mcnerd (Oct 21, 2008)

I would talk to your local market Butcher about it.  They probably prepare a lot of skinless chicken pieces and have skin tossed to the side.


----------



## Sedagive (Oct 21, 2008)

mcnerd said:


> I would talk to your local market Butcher about it. They probably prepare a lot of skinless chicken pieces and have skin tossed to the side.


 
I've talked with every butcher in every grocery store in my area, as well as the only meat market too.  They all tell me that the skinless chicken they sell comes with the skin already removed.  One butcher suggested trying Asian or Hispanic markets.  I'm doing that now.


----------



## pacanis (Oct 21, 2008)

Yes, you might be surprised at the number of "butchers" who buy their meat already prepared for sale.


----------

